# Problem: Goodman GMNT to Hunter 44155C Thermostat



## shipupride (Oct 4, 2009)

First time poster here hoping someone can shed some light on my problem...

I have a Goodman GMNT Furnace (Manual)
I just purchased a Hunter Programmable Thermostat 44155C which looks something like this:









My problem is I cannot seem to get the wiring set up correctly. Ignore the wiring in the picture, that is not my photo.

I have a 5 wire thermostat wire coming from my furnace. G, W, Y, B, R

My AC Unit outside has a red and white wire running from it to the furnace. They are tied into the thermostat lines.

Please view my attached schematic for more detail.

I have tried a great many wiring combo's but none seem to work well. The best I can get is the AC and Furnace to turn on at the same time.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Flashheatingand (Sep 7, 2009)

Wire nut one of the wires from the a/c unit to the blue wire. Then you should follow the r to red, green to g, white to w/b, yellow & the other a/c line to y1. Not being there, I am making an educated guess that the blue is the common connection at the control board. It wouldn't hurt to verify this. Good luck


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

shipupride said:


> First time poster here hoping someone can shed some light on my problem...
> 
> I have a Goodman GMNT Furnace (Manual)
> I just purchased a Hunter Programmable Thermostat 44155C which looks something like this:
> ...


 
If this is like the stat you have it is for a heat pump but will work for you so..

Red to RC/RH
Green to G
White to W
Yellow to Y1
and tape off the blue


----------



## Flashheatingand (Sep 7, 2009)

I thought shipuppride wrote the condensing unit wires are going to the stat, thats why he needs the blue. But after further review..whoops. I stand corrected.


----------



## shipupride (Oct 4, 2009)

Plumber101 said:


> If this is like the stat you have it is for a heat pump but will work for you so..
> 
> Red to RC/RH
> Green to G
> ...



This fixed it! Thanks!!


----------



## reynfill (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi,

I am having this same problem with a Hunter 44260. After reading the posts I checked my wiring and it is wired as suggested. I have included a photo for clarification. Are there any other options?

Thanks for responding.


----------

